# L'anima



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma no, Conte, gli uomini non hanno un'anima che le donne possano succhiare, da un lato perchè se una donna entra in possesso dell'anima di un uomo è solo ed esclusivamente perchè egli l'aveva già buttata via in precedenza, dall'altro, visto che l'anima non ha alcuna funzione strutturale nel corpo femminile, esse - le donne - di una cosa del genere non saprebbero proprio che farsene.
Se una ragazza s'innamora piuttosto si consuma come una candela per farti dormire tra due guanciali, si vende anche i denti per offrirti la cena e si umilia in pose scomode e dolorose pur di soddisfare le tue animalità.
Si presenta scuoiata, colla pelle in mano, scusandosi se ha qualche ruga di troppo.
Qualsiasi altra cosa non è amore.
Per questo le donne innamorate non ti possono fare alcun male, perchè sono talmente indigeste e ridicole che mai potrebbero essere riamate da chi non è stupido, il quale, nel caso, non saprebbe neppure usarle come loro pretenderebbero.
Tutte le altre pretendono, in virtù di un sentimento che non ha nulla di piacevole, cose e promesse false, come cadaveri secchi che neppure tutte le trasfusioni del mondo potrebbero mai rianimare, e storcono la bocca, mai contente, e remano contro.

Lui: Metti il forno sui 200°c che altrimenti bruci il pollo.
Lei: Tu hai un'altra!
Lui: Sto parlando di come cuocere un pollo...
Lei: Anch'io...

Ma non tutte le donne sono così, perchè le altre sono peggio e fingono nel letto come nel cuore...
E sono felici.
Mentre sgranocchiano femori di maschio...

Con tutte le altre si può anche parlare...
Via cavo.

(Rabarbaro)


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Madonna Santa! è dura da leggere, molto. Il forum per certi versi mi sta portando a credere.


----------

